# How to spot fake JL subwoofers



## CSEmoses (Dec 15, 2010)

Is there a guide anywhere online on how to spot fake JL product?

Thanks.


----------



## thisgsx (Mar 16, 2006)

I didn't even know they make fake jl subs!!! Lol!

Sent from my LG-LS997 using Tapatalk


----------



## HardCoreDore (Apr 30, 2014)

thisgsx said:


> I didn't even know they make fake jl subs!!! Lol!
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS997 using Tapatalk


They make "fake" everything. If it can be counterfeited, it will be 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## thisgsx (Mar 16, 2006)

Wow!

Sent from my LG-LS997 using Tapatalk


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

ive also never heard of a fake jl sub.. or fake jl anything for that matter


----------



## CSEmoses (Dec 15, 2010)

I guess I just assumed that there are fake JL out there, being as they are so popular.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

Fake Focal and Dynaudio I think are well known. First I've ever seen someone mention JL. Now what's always been at the back of my mind are fake higher end amps where the company is aggressive about keeping away from online dealers. I had a fake Brax 4ch one time. It was a great amp until it wasn't. The once very popular amp guy that had VERY conservative ratings on his amps came right out and told me what they guts mostly were, lol.


----------



## Got-Four-Eights (Sep 10, 2011)

There are fake JL subs.. the W3 are faked. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FzTMAB9uRoE


----------



## CSEmoses (Dec 15, 2010)

I tweeted at JL audio, whoever answered that said they haven't really seen fake W5 series subwoofers.


----------



## CSEmoses (Dec 15, 2010)

anyone in here got a quick pic of a legit JL serial number sticker for reference?


----------



## HardCoreDore (Apr 30, 2014)

Got-Four-Eights said:


> There are fake JL subs.. the W3 are faked.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FzTMAB9uRoE


That video is retarded at the end. Just about any woofer will destroy itself with no enclosure (or baffle if an I/B design). The videos narrator talks as if the poor thing "might make some bass"... Not without the aforementioned enclosure it won't. Dumbasses! Like I said though, if there's a market for it, there's a market for it's fakes... China and other Eastern countries will make sure of that. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## mmiller (Mar 7, 2008)

JL has serial numbers on amps, subs I can't remember for sure, thought they did. Focal fakes have been around for years DLS as well, I remember seeing a YouTube video where Scott approached the owner of some flea market car Audio company at CES or something, they had a Hybrid L1 Pro knockoff they were adding to their lineup. 

Anyways you can call both Focal, and JL to confirm if it's legit. From what I remember JL won't ever repair a product if the serial numbers are off... unauthorized online retailers would take the serial numbers off and sell product far cheaper than dealer could even come close to.

Manville would Be able to confirm and clear the air with fakes, online sales, etc...


----------



## CSEmoses (Dec 15, 2010)

Well, in this case the serial numbers are legit. 

Can i follow-up and ask about subwoofer age?
These subs are 3 & 4 years old respectively. 2013 and 2014 built. 
Let's assume they weren't abused. 
What should i look for in regards to condition?
I've seen ohm load pics, they appear to be good that way.


----------



## rob feature (Nov 15, 2015)

Thanks for posting that video. Looks like there are a couple obvious items there - the sticker on the cone and the outer ring that's static in the fake. The terminals & corresponding sticker are wrong too. I'm not going to post a picture of the serial number of my 12W3 on the internet, but it's a little white sticker with rounded edges on one of the basket 'fingers' with an 8 character alphanumeric code under a bar code.


----------



## CSEmoses (Dec 15, 2010)

thanks, yeah all take care of.


----------

